

Simply Scala: Try Scala in the browser - mbrubeck
http://www.simplyscala.com/

======
uggedal
Seems to spin up the evaluation in a new thread with a certain max runtime:

    
    
        for(0 until 100000000000){
          print(".")
        }
        error: Server Timeout - possibly an infinite loop in your program.

------
dschobel
I love these for playing with syntax.

Here's one for python: <http://try-python.mired.org/>

and one for ruby: <http://tryruby.sophrinix.com/>

~~~
natemartin
Do you know if there are any for the other functional languages?

~~~
seiji
I've been working on one to encompass erlang, ocaml, haskell, scala, python,
ruby, lfe, arc, mzscheme, and clisp. There's only a couple of show stopper
bugs left in the system. If I can get through the bugs this weekend and make
the web interface prettier, I'll announce it early next week.

One of the simplest and most forceful motivators is simply having someone
expecting something of you.

~~~
natemartin
I'm looking forward to it, sounds great!

(there's your motivation :) )

------
daleharvey
I have wanted to do this for erlang but it is not an easy problem, im guessing
most of these repl's use a 'safe' subset of the language? which is exactly
what I dont want to do.

Good work though, looks good

~~~
natemartin
I don't think you need to use a safe subset as much as you need to run
everything in a sandbox of some sort.

------
natemartin
This is great, I've been meaning to learn one of the more functional
languages. The tutorial-in-website format is fantastic.

~~~
natemartin
The only problem I see is that the author uses abbreviated variable names
quite often. For someone like me, just learning the language, this can make
some of the examples quite hard to follow, such as:

    
    
      ltrs.foldLeft(List[(Char,Int)]()){
        case ((prevchr,cnt)::tl,chr) if(prevchr==chr) =>(prevchr,cnt+1)::tl
        case (tbl,chr) => (chr,1)::tbl
      }
    

Keeping track of cnt, chr, t1, tbl, etc is hard enough, even when you're not
trying to learn the syntax as well.

